
One Man’s Impossible Quest to Read and Review the World - secondary
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/one-mans-impossible-quest-to-read-and-review-the-world
======
kchoudhu
This brings to mind "Review"[1] on Comedy Central, in which the protagonist
attempts to review life itself.

"Life!" the show begins. "It’s literally all we have. But is it any good?"

Highly recommended.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Review_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Review_\(TV_series\))

~~~
jmduke
I second your recommendation, and feel that Review (maybe tied with You're The
Worst) is one of the most underappreciated comedies currently airing. The show
(and Forrest)'s uncompromising commitment to the central premise is both
hilarious and crushing. Andy Daly deserves way more hype for his performance.

------
houshuang
This is a great site. I read a huge amount, but I easily "fasten" in detective
stories etc. Discovery is a significant problem. I don't necessarily follow
review columns in intellectual newspapers. When I come across an author that I
really like, like China Mieville, I will find all of their books and read. But
I am sure there are large galaxies of writers whose works I will never hear
about.

I also love the focus on international writers. As a voracious foreign
language learner, discovery becomes even more difficult, and seeing
interesting literature available in other languages is a great motivation to
learn. And in the meantime, we can rely on translation to at least get a sense
of some of these works.

------
hellofunk
This is an eccentric collection, nothing wrong with that. But for something
billed as "Complete" it sure is missing a lot of classics, not a single
Hemingway in the bunch.

